# Garden City SC berms



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

Good day fishing at the berms today. After leaving the pier as the spot run was starting, decided the pier would be full of people in about an hour so I took off the the berms south of the pier. First cast, caught a 16" red. Lost about six more, but did hook a biggun. I worked with him for about half an hour. He was rolling pretty well, and caught sight of his tail. It was the size of both your hands put together side by side. The red headed for the berm, and I couldn't turn him, and as he hit the berm, my line rubbed against the berm weakening the line, thus breaking the line and lost fish. We estimated approximate size was 40 to 60lbs. This was around noon. About 2:00pm, several other people showed up, and a lot of blues were caught. One guy came down right beside and threw out first cast andt the reel started singing. He worked the fish for about 45 minutes. We were thinking red, but he wasn't running like a red. Finally fish was landed, and was a sand shark, or that's what it looked like. It was around 100lbs. All in all, this was a good day fishing at the berms. ORIA


----------



## chesb (Aug 12, 2006)

*Where are the berms?*

I'm going to Garden City next week. How would I find the "berms".

Thanks


----------



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

Directions to the berms. Go to Garden City pier and turn left at stop light. Drive south about 5 or 6 miles, you'll pass a marina on your right, go past marina about 1 mile. You'll see a public parking area at Dolphin St. on your right. Pubic parking for about 12 or 15 cars. You have two public entrances to the beach. One about 150' north of Waccamaw Dr. which leads to first berm. There will be another about 100' south of Waccamaw Dr. If you use that entrance, the second berm (Middle) will be just to your right. The other berm is south of the middle berm. Past the last berm is the north jetty to the entrance of the inlet. This about a 1/2 mile walk from south berm. Too far for me to walk and carry all fishing gear you need. I use a large backpack to put my cast net, tackle box, bait, food, drinks,radio,and any other personal items. You can also put your sand spikes in sides of back-pack also. You carry your rods in one hand and your cooler in the other, so all the weight of all the heavy items are on your back. Makes it a lot easier on a senior citizen as myself. Wish you luck. You may see me. I wear a Garden City Beach baseball cap at all times. ORIA


----------



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

Let me back up. You take a right at the stop light, not left. Sorry, just got out of bed. Haven't woke up good yet. ORIA


----------

